# Frijoles Negro Charro / Cowboy Black Beans



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2018)

*Frijoles Negro Charro / Cowboy Black Beans*
Black Beans Stewed with Smoked Pork Jowls, Roasted Veggies and Spices

1lb of Pintos, soak overnight
1lb or your favorite smoked pork, bacon, jowls or whatever.
1/4C bacon grease, lard or EVOO
Approx 4C each chicken broth and water, equal parts to cover beans
1 large onion, quartered
1-2 large Roma tomato
1 large Jalapeno chile
1-1/2 Bell peppers chopped
3-5 garlic cloves
2T salt
1T paprika
1-1/2T each Guajillo, Ancho and Arbol chile powders
1t each granulated onion and garlic
1t cumin

Prep 1lb of black beans.
I soak my black beans overnight, then drain and save the liquid.
Then I cover them again and boil them for 5 minutes and again save the liquid.
I use this liquid to make Frijoles Negro Charro / Cowboy Black Beans

Roast some onion, bell peppers, Jalapeno, tomatoes and garlic.
Then chop it all up and set aside till the beans are almost done before adding back.











Add enough chicken stock to just cover the beans, then enough water to bring it a few inches over.
Add some type of diced pork, bacon, jowls, salt pork or whatever you prefer
Spice to taste, bring to a rolling boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer for several hours (4-6 hours) and the beans are tender.
Add back the veggies and finish


----------



## oddegan (Sep 15, 2018)

I want to eat that for dinner and then poach some eggs in it for breakfast.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I want to eat that for dinner and then poach some eggs in it for breakfast.


Thanks, breakfast will be Huevos Rancheros with these done refrito.
I've some really thick, soft flour tortillas that I'll toast in butter.


----------



## oddegan (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice! Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2018)

Pour that over rice & I'm in!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2018)

That looks really tasty, please pass my bowl.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Pour that over rice & I'm in!
> Al


Black beans over Black rice, and several tablespoons of crumbled cheese, yum!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks really tasty, please pass my bowl.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


/me passes Chris a big bowl of rice/beans.
Thanks Chris.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 16, 2018)

My Goodness that looks yummie!
What are you cooking that in Chile?
Almost looks like a bucket. What kinda pan is it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My Goodness that looks yummie!
> What are you cooking that in Chile?
> Almost looks like a bucket. What kinda pan is it?


Thanks Sonny.
It's a stainless steel 10qt stock pot.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 17, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Sonny.
> It's a stainless steel 10qt stock pot.



Well that makes sense. I guess it is just the angle of the shot.
I thought it looked tapered. (like some buckets are)

When my wife makes a pot roast, she starts by browning it in a stock pot like that.
Then adds all the other stuff. Yum!

You sure are one heck of a good cook!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2018)

Yup I could handle that I'm with Al over rice yell buddy.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup I could handle that I'm with Al over rice yell buddy.
> 
> Warren


Warren, I'm with you and Al on the rice/beans.
That with tortillas was dinner last night.


----------

